# You know you're a horse woman/man when..



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

My winter coat carries a knife and a hoof pick all the time! 

You know all the different uses for a hoof pick, (hammer, screwdriver, nail puller, paint scraper, back scratcher,)

You see peoples different attitudes and translate it into horse body language so you can understand it.

When you drum your fingers on a table, you practice different 'gaits' (walk, trot, canter, gallop)

When you see a horse, or a picture of a horse, you have to guess the breed, correct color, height, gender, etc. 

You hear the name of a horse breed and you can recite all the statistics of that breed. 

Horse sweat and leather smell heavenly, Axe makes you gag.

That's all for now, I'm sure I could think up more. LOL!


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha I agree with/do every single one of these!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when you get mad at school because you are talking about heart murmurs, where they call a 'gallop' 3 beats !!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

When you cluck at your dog and tell her to walk on when you're going out for a walk :/ I sadly do this quite often.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You can just look at a horse and:

Tell it's not well.....
Make it RUN away from you......
Or make it come to you......


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

BornToRun said:


> When you cluck at your dog and tell her to walk on when you're going out for a walk :/ I sadly do this quite often.


Haha I've done that to my kids......:lol:


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

BornToRun said:


> When you cluck at your dog and tell her to walk on when you're going out for a walk :/ I sadly do this quite often.


lol I do this to my dog so much he finally just walks when I cluck at him and speeds up when I make kissey noises :lol:


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> You can just look at a horse and:
> 
> Tell it's not well.....
> Make it RUN away from you......
> Or make it come to you......


LOVE! this one!! haha. All of mine do this.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

You reach into any of your coat pockets and find hay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

When your husband is in your way and you use pressure points like on a horse to get him to move and say 'move over' or 'step over'....i'm really bad for that....
Every single coat i have is covered in hay and horse slobber.
So are every pair of boots, but with mud and manure.
My house has the essence of horse rather than anything else...
My truck has its own stash of bailing twine.
Everytime i have to explain something complex, i use it in terms of horses...
When i literally have to run to catch up to some one i'm 'jogging' or 'trotting' and i get picked at because of it. 
I really love being a horse person!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Nightside said:


> You reach into any of your coat pockets and find hay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Or treats or oats. LOL! When you do this while in the store.. you quickly take your hand out of your pocket and look around guilty.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

And you have hay in your bra.
And you see a good piece of land that is not being used for horses and you think "what a waste". 
And you have a halter and lead in your truck just in case you find a loose horse.
You watch your dog jog around the yard and you watch how they are tracking up.

LOL!


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

You are driving down a road and a tarp blows across the road you take a deep breath and prepare for a spook/bolt/buck then your sis reminds you that you are in a car not on a horse

Your hoodie that you have not worn to the barn in a year still has hay somewhere in it even after wearing it for weeks and pulling hay out every time.

Your boots helmet riding pants and show clothes are the neatest thing in your room everything else is thrown about

When ever you feel off balance you put all of your weight into your heels


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

You proudly tromp through the ice and sleet to bring water to the barn because the hose froze but gripe about having to go check the mail.

Your riding clothes comprise the vast majority of the money spent on clothing; since you were born.

Your dog gets excited when you pick up your half chaps and helmet at the same time since that means they get to go to the barn.


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

You not only find an empty tube of due wormer in your pocket, but also peppermint wrappers, bailing twine, and hay

The backseat of your car doesn't have any room for people because there are two riding helmets, 3 pairs of boots, a bag of feed, a pair of half chaps, a vest, a crop and your horses favorite cookies


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

You throw a little mini party for your other horsie friends on the shortest day of the year, cuz summer is coming lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

(You know you're used to riding green horses) you're riding an older well broke horse and a duck/grouse/owl flies up and you almost jump off your horse because you were 'riding the spook/jump' that didn't happen.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Mochachino said:


> And you have hay in your bra.
> And you see a good piece of land that is not being used for horses and you think "what a waste".
> And you have a halter and lead in your truck just in case you find a loose horse.
> You watch your dog jog around the yard and you watch how they are tracking up.
> ...


hay in your bra is the worst!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

when I go in a store and put my hand in my pocket and realize I have two knives in there and hope I don't get stopped by security!
when I've filled my back seat and trunk of my car with grass I cut on the side of the road with scissors because I know my horses would love it!


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

When you would rather clean stalls than your own room. 

When you spend more money on tack and show clothes than anything else.

When you make sure to pack a horse friendly lunch so you can share it with them.  

When all of your coats, jackets and jeans have treats in the pockets. lol

When you have more pairs of muddy boots than high heels or dress shoes.

When your only wall decorations are horseshoes and show ribbons. 

When your horse and dog have matching blankets.

When you hear someone talking about their kid or their dog and you think your horse is sooo much better!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I tell people to whoa-people ask me what is that smell? I say what smell ow the horse smell ?-the back seat of my truck has rain coat, hat riding gear no place to seat front seat has carrots and treats


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

When you don't stop and smell the roses, you run right to the barn to smell the horse aroma.

When you yourself give "mare glares" among other horse expressions. 

When your boyfriend does the laundry and doesn't check your pockets and you find washed treats in there.

When you have peed in your or your worst enemy's stall. 

When you randomly play with your hair and find a piece of hay.

When you always some how manage to radiate horse people toward you no matter where the heck you are. 

When you try something new to eat and say to yourself "I wonder if my horse could/would eat this".

When you've ever wondered if you could turn old blankets into Christmas tree skirts.

When you make sure every last nail is in place before a storm on the run in but forget to bring your laundry in that had been drying on the line. 

You've ever been "trapped" in a tack shop because of a tornado/severe thunderstorm warning. 

And drove all through gods green earth to warn best friend out riding because of said warnings to watch them gallop home. 

When you ride 7 miles to Mc Donalds in scattered rain showers to go through the drive through just say you did it. 

(I'm sure I'll come up with some later. )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

when your sole purpose for doing leg work outs is to hold a two point and half seat better/longer
You cant bring yourself to do homework but find excuses like "my saddle needs oiled, well while I' at it I should clean his boots.. and bridle"
every horse you drive by in a field you pick out conformational pluses/minuses, and imagine how riding them would be
Driving through amish country is one of the most hazardous things EVER because there are soooooooooo many horses to gawk at
Your heart skips a beat because a horse appears for 5 seconds in a commercial

 These are so awesome everyone!


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

When your wife is mad at you and tells you to go sleep in the barn ....... and she thinks its punishment.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

When you get excited your colt has finally dropped, after handling his junk almost every day the past few months.

When you walk through a gate with your brother and almost glare at him and tell him to back up when he crowds you. 

When your horse gets acupuncture and a massage while you can barely even see a doctor. 

When every single person at the vet clinic knows you and your horse by name. 

When you spend hours brushing/currying/treating your horse's hair while you can't even pick a comb through your own. 

When someone says they like a certain food and you blurt out, "Oh, so does my horse!"

When you buy a watermelon and are more excited to give the rinds to your horse than you actually eating it.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

When you walk into a public restroom and can immediately call out another horse owner because you can smell the lingering scent of Absorbine Jr on them..


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I threaten hubby by telling him i'm moving to the barn.
My living room consists of more pieces of tack and grooming supplies rather than furniture and decorative things.
When husband is driving really fast on a down hill, and you lean back as if on the horse.
When he takes corners, i lean into them as if barrel racing, or weaving a pattern.
When your horse has a vendetta against your car because its in her tie spot.
Your more concerned about your fence than the roof on the shed or house.
You trudge through snow drifts just to make sure your herd is ok for the day, but refuse to clean the house.
I never see a doctor, but the vet is here regularly.
My truck needs repairs, but the horses need their hooves trimmed first.
When your facial expressions begin resembling a horses, and your husband is taking note of this, and recognizing every single one, and knows when to back away. 
When a friend or family member gets a new horse and they want you to see and tell them what you think, you a) make it move away from you, b) make it yield various parts of body, c) make it come back to you, d) it follows you upon own choice, then you e) tell them what you think of said equine, and what it would most likely excel at, with its qualities/faults, and how much you like it yourself. ;-)


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Kayella said:


> When you get excited your colt has finally dropped, after handling his junk almost every day the past few months.
> 
> When you walk through a gate with your brother and almost glare at him and tell him to back up when he crowds you.
> 
> ...


 HAHAHHA I laughed sooo hard at that first one! Too funny!!:lol:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

You count the strides between telephone poles when in a vehicle... LOL :lol:

(when I was in grade 8) .... you have your teacher yell at you for being late every day because your horse keeps escaping, then other kids in your class say you stink like a horse and have hay all in your hair !!!

Your barn is cleaner then your house!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't forget when a friend or family member get a new truck, and you ask them how well it would haul a horse trailer. ;-)


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

When you tell friends/family you can't go out, you're expecting the vet, farrier, etc.

When you trudge through the pasture, not even bothering to avoid the landmines.

When you specifically get a Costco membership so you can start buying oil by the gallon for underweight horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Daily moment of mine.. sneaking onto Dover and SmartPak websites while I was supposed to be making yearbook pages in school today Not ashamed


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

When your husband tells you you have to get a pair of dancing shoes for work, and you try to convince him that field boots make perfect dancing footwear.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

When you go to pay for something at the store and pull out a hoof pick and some treats instead of your wallet. (I've got a pick and treats in every coat!)

When you can do an immaculate braid job on your horse's mane, but can hardly manage to get your own hair into a decent pony tail.

When you turn down dates because you'd rather spend more time at the barn.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

When your friends run to the mall and you run to the tack store...


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

When you walk in to a shop in your riding gear and people say that they can smell something awful, even though you know it's probably yourself smelling of horse manure you just think you smell normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

This just happened....

When your husband, the cook in the family, goes to use the special apple smoked sea salt he has been saving for just the right recipe, only to find the jar 3/4 empty, having been used by the family horse person to add sodium to the horse's meals... 

Well, it hadn't been used in forever, I really thought he wouldn't notice.


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Samstead said:


> hay in your bra is the worst!


Somehow I can manage to get hay in my bra through an undershirt, shirt, jacket, coat, and scarf. No idea how it gets there.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

When your trying to stop your truck quickly, you say, "Whoa... Whoa..."

When you find hay.... in your underpants.....

When you can pass up "Garage Sale" signs, but flip a U-turn quick when you see a sign that reads "Barn Sale"

When some one calls you and says they want to go look at a horse and ask if you'd like to go, you drop everything and say, "Yes! Be right over!"
And then call right back and ask if they need to borrow your trailer....

Danielle


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

So guilty of the hay thing.
When people ask you how you can stand the smell and you say "what smell?".
When your horses get more of your love then your own siblings
When you see a golf course and think to your self how much your horses would love it.
When you watch a movie and see a horse in it, you try to guess the breed, gender and hight.
adding on to that you can't help picking out all the riding mistakes.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Hubby was backing me up to our gooseneck one time and when it was time for me to stop he said whoa......:lol:
Another is going in to the grocery store without makeup, hair with hay in it, and dirty barn clothes......and you don't even care what people think:wink:


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when you are riding on a bumpy bus and you start posting with the bumps 

when you watch a horse movie and you just want to go ride

when you hear the sound of thundering hooves and your heart just races and you get really excited

when you pick out the errors in horse movies (leading on the wrong side, mounting on the wrong side, tacking up wrong etc) 

when you are in the barn and realize that the bottom of your boot has mud, horse poop, etc in it and you use a hoof pick to clean it out (i have done this before )


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

goneriding said:


> Another is going in to the grocery store without makeup, hair with hay in it, and dirty barn clothes......and you don't even care what people think:wink:


 And when you go to the with a dirty behind from riding bareback... Non-horse people are probably like, What did she get into???


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

when your tack room is immaculate with a shelf or rack for everything and it smells like cleaners and glycerine soap, but your house looks sad and neglected  

when your horses coat shines and smells great, but you smell like poo and mtg. 

when your boyfriend has learned the mare glare is the best way to show you hes grumpy (true story, alex's is as good as Annies these days)


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I love these. Only horse people will get these. Here's my addition:

The night of the superbowl, I was with about 20 guys/teenage boys when that clydesdale commercial came on. I got a big lump in my throat, and my eyes watered up at the end, and a bunchof the guys started giving me a bunch of crap about it. But it was okay..... it's a horse thing, they wouldn't have understood. I had been gone for about 10 days only a few weeks before, and when I came home I went to see how my Sonny was. (He's a 13 yo, turns 14 tomorrow, thoroughbred) When he saw me I got one of those low nickers, and he trotted over to the gate to wait for me. Before I couild get the gate open, he put his nose right up in my face, and we had to exchange breath, another low nicker, and then I went into the pasture and we walked around for awhile. It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

mfed58 said:


> I love these. Only horse people will get these. Here's my addition:
> 
> The night of the superbowl, I was with about 20 guys/teenage boys when that clydesdale commercial came on. I got a big lump in my throat, and my eyes watered up at the end, and a bunchof the guys started giving me a bunch of crap about it. But it was okay..... it's a horse thing, they wouldn't have understood. I had been gone for about 10 days only a few weeks before, and when I came home I went to see how my Sonny was. (He's a 13 yo, turns 14 tomorrow, thoroughbred) When he saw me I got one of those low nickers, and he trotted over to the gate to wait for me. Before I couild get the gate open, he put his nose right up in my face, and we had to exchange breath, another low nicker, and then I went into the pasture and we walked around for awhile. It just doesn't get any better than that.



My horse coliced and I was out there for 3 or 4 hours walking her and trying to relax her until the vet got here, and then holding her for the tubing and walking her around some more. The next day I went out there to see how she was doing and as soon as she saw me she stopped eating and walked right up to me with a low nicker and gave me her head to scratch her favorite spot. My heart melted!!!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

mfed58 said:


> I love these. Only horse people will get these. Here's my addition:
> 
> The night of the superbowl, I was with about 20 guys/teenage boys when that clydesdale commercial came on. I got a big lump in my throat, and my eyes watered up at the end, and a bunchof the guys started giving me a bunch of crap about it. But it was okay..... it's a horse thing, they wouldn't have understood. I had been gone for about 10 days only a few weeks before, and when I came home I went to see how my Sonny was. (He's a 13 yo, turns 14 tomorrow, thoroughbred) When he saw me I got one of those low nickers, and he trotted over to the gate to wait for me. Before I couild get the gate open, he put his nose right up in my face, and we had to exchange breath, another low nicker, and then I went into the pasture and we walked around for awhile. It just doesn't get any better than that.


Don't feel bad - just tell them all even Stone Cold Steve Austin cried!! (or at least that's what he tweeted )


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

On your way to get a horse from the pasture, you walk towards manure piles to kick them and break them up..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

When you and your son watch deer crossed the road and comment on the quality of the canter.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

When the (non-horse)men in your family are grossed out by _your_ dinner conversation, not the other way around


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

You use baling twine instead of duct tape to fasten down the lid for the truck's brake master cylinder (that hubby asked you to check).


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> When you cluck at your dog and tell her to walk on when you're going out for a walk :/ I sadly do this quite often.


I did this to my_ husband_ once without even realising!!!!


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

BornToRun said:


> When you cluck at your dog and tell her to walk on when you're going out for a walk :/ I sadly do this quite often.


me too! hahahahah she learned to except it lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

When you're @ the checkout in the grocery store, check your cell phone which has your horses' photos on the exterior and interior, break out your planner/coupon holder with a horse photo on it, and then, (surprise!) break out your checkbook and write a check that has a horse photo on it! Guilty as charged


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha I love these


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

When a friend asks you to teach them about horses, and your reply is, "Sure!!! But, you're going to be sorry you asked!"


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Northernstar said:


> When you're @ the checkout in the grocery store, check your cell phone which has your horses' photos on the exterior and interior, break out your planner/coupon holder with a horse photo on it, and then, (surprise!) break out your checkbook and write a check that has a horse photo on it! Guilty as charged


Hey!!!! That is SO me! LOL Well, except for the coupon holder.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

When its impossible to sleep because the ONLY thing on your mind is your horses!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when you go to school/ work muttering to yourself, 'did i lock the gate? am i sure i closed the barn door??'


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

When your horse farts and its perfectly acceptable and makes you laugh a little but when your friend or someone else does you get ****ed off and say "that's sick!" Or "gross! Why would you do that around me!" 

A non-horsey friend asks how your horse is and you think: "she's not doing very well since you just changed to a milder bit but you want to give her a chance to get used to it.", and you say "Fine." Because you know if you say what you are REALLY thinking, by the time you're done, your friend will be sitting there with a blank look on her face.

I love being a horse person :grin:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

When you can close your eyes, and if you think hard enough you can 'hear' and 'smell' your horse. 

I've been away from horses for too long.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

When you're out riding and hungry, you eat one of your horses treats and think it doesn't taste too bad and eat another. Some of the organic treats don't taste too bad....why feed something to your horse that you wouldn't eat yourself. :lol:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

When you have to remind yourself constantly while you are grooming your horse to "Quit smiling!" because the dust from brushing gets stuck to your teeth!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I tried to add a picture but I am not very handy at this.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

When you have online homework due in a couple hours but cant stop researching anything and everything on the horse forum


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

When you always type 'Horse' instead of 'House' or 'Hours'


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Cweaver said:


> When you have online homework due in a couple hours but cant stop researching anything and everything on the horse forum


Haha, I always do that. It takes me like 1 hour to do homework that should take me 10 minutes because I'm constantly switching between the horse forum and my homework.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Horse racer said:


> Haha, I always do that. It takes me like 1 hour to do homework that should take me 10 minutes because I'm constantly switching between the horse forum and my homework.


 I'm having that issue as we speak!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Horse racer said:


> When you're out riding and hungry, you eat one of your horses treats and think it doesn't taste too bad and eat another. Some of the organic treats don't taste too bad....why feed something to your horse that you wouldn't eat yourself. :lol:


I did that! And actually... Purina Strategy horse food ain't half bad either. :lol: You should try it. Maybe in place of your morning cereal!


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, but I AIN'T eatin' Purina Equine Senior!!!

:shock:


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

When you tell your wife " look at the hind end on that girl" and she doesn't slap you! Instead says how much!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

When you know how amazing it feels to get a horse from basically untouchable to almost broke, and you know it's going to be even more amazing when said horse finally hits the show ring.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Telling everyone to 'trot on' if they dont move fast enough
Knowing a 101 uses for baler twine
When your choice of a special day out always involves something to do with horses
When you have no money in your bank account regardless of how much goes in


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

When texting anything that begins with an H on your phone the word 'horse' appears for auto-type 
Same for google


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

When your friends say "lets go shopping this weekend!" and you politely say you cant, but in your head you know the reason you cant is both that you have farrier, vet, lesson, board bills to pay for AND that you'll be spending YOUR Friday night in an indoor arena with a handsome gelding, working on transitions and lead changes


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when people say they love clothes shopping and your like "HOW???" i only like shopping at tack shops and pet stores and their like: ~??


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, the horse treats don't taste that bad. When you are introduced you are introduced as the crazy girl who has horses. 
Your teacher asks you if you can write about something other then horses.
Yea, sorry teach I just can't do that.


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

DixieKate said:


> Somehow I can manage to get hay in my bra through an undershirt, shirt, jacket, coat, and scarf. No idea how it gets there.


me too lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

horsesgs said:


> me too lol


Ditto!! Don't forget every single pocket, and down into the boots! haha


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

When instead of having a family picture in your wallet you have a picture of your horse. When your riding on a four wheeler and a squirrel runs out in front of you and you say "Oh crap" thinking your horse is going spook... and then the reality hits you.
When you associate any love songs with your horse... not your husband or boyfriend :lol: When your friends start avoiding horse conversations for the life of them... When you see a fallen tree, you calculate the height and wonder if you and your horse could clear it.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

When your college professor returns a paper to you with orders to re-submit it, but without the "dedication" page... 

...because you dedicated it to your horse, and illustrated it with a line drawing of a person flinging manure with a pitchfork, since that is the activity when all your best thinking is done.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

When you have a 'whinny' ring-tone. Mine gets lots of comments from horses and people. Whenever I am riding a young horse, they answer it -- every time.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> When you have to remind yourself constantly while you are grooming your horse to "Quit smiling!" because the dust from brushing gets stuck to your teeth!



LOL!
Ahhh no kidding! Once when I was doing a couple hours riding around in the arena, I got off and put everything away,fed, etc. When I stopped for gas, the guy at the next pump gave me a funny look. I had to pee so when I went inside to go, I took a quick glance in the mirror and my face was covered is a weird even layer of arena dust! LOL

.....and then I did realize that I had that familiar *crunch crunch* of grit in my mouth too.......


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

JeepnGirl said:


> LOL!
> Ahhh no kidding! Once when I was doing a couple hours riding around in the arena, I got off and put everything away,fed, etc. When I stopped for gas, the guy at the next pump gave me a funny look. I had to pee so when I went inside to go, I took a quick glance in the mirror and my face was covered is a weird even layer of arena dust! LOL
> 
> .....and then I did realize that I had that familiar *crunch crunch* of grit in my mouth too.......


Adding to that. Do not wear chap stick when you are grooming horses!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Cherie said:


> When you have a 'whinny' ring-tone. Mine gets lots of comments from horses and people. Whenever I am riding a young horse, they answer it -- every time.


Oh my gosh! I want one of those!!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

When your sweet husband comes in from a hard day at work, and you just breezed in too - he wants to tell you something cool, and while politely listening, you can only think of getting out back to the horses because you're (gasp!)_ 15 minutes past feed time_!!!

*Your husband realises this, btw, and doesn't take offence


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

when you have to quickly wash the ends of your jeans realizing they are caked in mud! 
when even your horsey friends get board of listening to you go on and on about random horse facts. 
when your friends call you Carole (from the saddle club) instead of your real name.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Carole,
Don't feel bad. I've lived in this town for 32 years and half of the people in town call me 'The Horse Lady'. 
Cherie


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

Northernstar said:


> Ditto!! Don't forget every single pocket, and down into the boots! haha


bedding is always getting in my boots! haha


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

You are almost asleep and you 'dream' that a horse is going to swing their head over yours (when they 'just don't quite' clear your head). You wake up when your knuckles hit the wall beside your bed as you were blocking the horse. 
LOL! I had bruised knuckles for a few days. 

When you are going to visit and stay in a big mall (hotel off the side) for two days and you are more excited about being able to got to the tack store that is not in or near the mall. I haven't been in a tack shop since November! This is going to be so fun! I get to buy stuff too!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Cweaver said:


> when your sole purpose for doing leg work outs is to hold a two point and half seat better/longer


I joined my bf in a weight/muscle gaining workout program and it had calve raises as a workout. I piled up a bunch of weights to stand on so I would be doing heal drops instead. My reason: I have a hard enough time keeping my heels down while riding, I wasn't building up more muscle to point my toes!

My bf has trained me to move off of slight pressure on my hip to move out of his way. I'm not sure when, just realized it a couple days ago. I called him out on it he tells me I respond better to pressure and body position than "real" words. Apparently being doing this for almost a year now 
It also took him about 2 years to teach me to not cluck, kiss, or jab him with my elbow when he stepped into my bubble. The elbows he sometimes deal with, but clucking and kissing are just never going to fly haha


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

When you cluck/kiss at everything to get it moving! (My horse friends always complain that ___ is not a horse, but I can't help it). 

When you miss the barn, you find the coat you wear to the barn and just inhale barn scent . 

When you're talking to a horse person in front of other people and the other people look totally mystified. 

When someone expresses interest in riding, you have to hold yourself back from ranting about how amazing riding is. 

You have to recommend riding to every single one of your non-horsey friends. 

When you get bored in school, you think about riding. 

Every exercise is to better your riding.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Some people are horsemen or horsewomen and some people are just riders....


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

you broke your elbow and all you could dream about that night was riding lol.
and you attempt to pick your horses feet with one hand


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You get bucked off, get concussion, and all you can think of is that you can't wait to get back on that dang horse [once the 3 days you're not allowed to ride have passed] and work its butt so hard it never thinks of misbehaving EVER again.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

When your heart skips a beat because a Dover, Schneiders, Valley Vet, and SmartPak magazine all showed up in the mail on the same day!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Cweaver said:


> When your heart skips a beat because a Dover, Schneiders, Valley Vet, and SmartPak magazine all showed up in the mail on the same day!


Better yet when horse magazines show up at your door that you never signed up for!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

when you buy more valentines candy for your horse than your boyfriend !


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

PunksTank said:


> Better yet when horse magazines show up at your door that you never signed up for!


I practically swoon when I see a new one!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

When instead of getting you a bouquet of flowers for V-day, your fiance gets you a bouquet of Unicorns!!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

You favorite perfume is ode de horse and fresh shavings. When your idea of therapy and relaxing is shoveling horse manure and sitting out in the pasture with your horse.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

You accidentally call someone by a horse's name when they are exhibiting a trait like that horse.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

faiza425 said:


> You accidentally call someone by a horse's name when they are exhibiting a trait like that horse.



Or only calling people by their horse's names! I have all my horse friends logged in my phone by their horses name, followed by theirs - otherwise I'll never remember their name!!


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

You don't even fathom buying new casual clothes for yourself because there are too many things you want to buy for your horse that are draining your wallet Examples: Sleazies, bridles, bits, supplements to name just a few


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

When you create a Facebook page for your horse .


----------



## dapplesandgreys (Feb 15, 2013)

"Ponies are baby horses right?" Ugh! Sooo annoying!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

When you struggle to get out of bed 8am on a weekday but on the weekend you bound out of bed at 530 for a show/play day anything horsey.

When you get pulled into a booze bus with a pocket knife a bottle of horse tranq syringes and needles including one used on your passenger seat. (thought I was in trouble that day!)

When you spend 2 hours cleaning your car and know it will be filthy 2 days later.

When cleaning your geldings sheath is nothing odd.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

When you struggle to get out of bed 8am on a weekday but on the weekend you bound out of bed at 530 for a show/play day anything horsey.

When you get pulled into a booze bus with a pocket knife a bottle of horse tranq syringes and needles including one used on your passenger seat. (thought I was in trouble that day!)

When you spend 2 hours cleaning your car and know it will be filthy 2 days later.

When cleaning your geldings sheath is nothing odd.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

When you hear that there is a horse/tack auction going on, and although you ABSOLUTELY do not need more tack or horses, you will spend your entire day (9am to 8pm) at this auction, watching every horse and item in the sale ring and having an awesome day!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Your non-horse savvy family knows that horse poop doesn't stick to your shoes and are no longer afraid to walk through it after you've demonstrated a thousand times in fresh poop.

You're in the grocery store and no longer care about the looks you get for buying only metamucil, vegetable oil, and apple cider vinegar.

You bring your horse to family functions because he's family too.

You've had your boyfriend/girlfriend try your horse's grain because you've tried it and it's not terrible.

People know sitting in your back seat or putting anything in the trunk means they'll be removing hay for weeks.

On the phone with the vet saying 'so I just pat him on the butt and stick it in fast' no longer embarrasses your friends, and said friends explain to others you're talking about horse stuff.

The coffee shop has your horse's coffee and pastry order memorized and knows when you order it based on how you're dressed.

It's no longer embarrassing to be caught elbow deep in sheath and instead of calling a vet people ask you to clean their horse's as well.

You work nights so you don't waste good riding time working during the day.

No one asks what you want for holidays, they just get things for your horse.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL!!! These are great and many of them apply to me!!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

When you go to CVS and buy a pregnancy test (cause someone told you it might work for that new mare you're not sure if she's pregnant or not)... Desitin, diaper rash lotion for the melanomas on your gray stallion's bum and your draft horse's scratches, Diapers for padding sore feet and baby oil to make them shine . Not realizing until you get to the counter how terrible awkward it all looks!


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

PunksTank said:


> When you go to CVS and buy a pregnancy test (cause someone told you it might work for that new mare you're not sure if she's pregnant or not)... Desitin, diaper rash lotion for the melanomas on your gray stallion's bum and your draft horse's scratches, Diapers for padding sore feet and baby oil to make them shine . Not realizing until you get to the counter how terrible awkward it all looks!


LOL, I will buy baby wipes from the store and like the only thing I bought that day. Lady was like aww how old your baby? boy or girl? I'm like there girls but I use the wipes to clean my mares privates/teats(good for hand wipes and other stuff too) cause she cant reach herself. Lady gave a weird look and said "ooookkkk that's different" Hay it's part of proper horse care for their health!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

When every time you walk into your local TSC, the stock clerk says, "There she is"! *We_ do_ have a small population here though


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cherie said:


> When you have a 'whinny' ring-tone. Mine gets lots of comments from horses and people. Whenever I am riding a young horse, they answer it -- every time.


LOL! My ring tone is bawling cows....


I will add one-

DirecTV shuts off your service for non-payment but you don't care because you used the money to buy a bit....it's not like I watch the thing anyways!


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

When you have a perfect cross country course in you head from your house to the barn. There are some pretty jumpable fences and bushes on those roads!

When you consider wearing riding pants to school because they're more comfortable than normal pants.

When flexion is a vocab word in english class and your friends look at you because you were just explaining dressage to people who really didn't care to begin with.

When the teacher says "before the invention of the stirrup, no one could ride fast" and you have to politely tell him that he's wrong becasue just yesterday you went on a bareback gallop.

When your pre-vet large animal teacher just has you answer the questions about horse management

When your non- horsey family asks you to please not talk at dinner because you only talk about horses.

When your 3rd grade teacher said (about how I only read horse books) "I think she will eventually grow out of this and soon she will just care about boys."- 7 years later and she's still wrong...


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

OH! I'm learning to drive and I don't like to turn at faster than 10mph because the car doesn't bend like a horse or rock back on it's haunches and I feel unbalanced. 

I also remeber which way to move to lever for the turn signal because it's like turning a horse- for right it goes up, like and outside rein and left it goes down like and inside rein. I tried to explain these things to my dad (non- horsey) and he said I need help


----------



## Spotted Eventer (Feb 19, 2013)

When you zone out of class and zone back in when the teacher starts saying something about how they measure horse's height in hands, then recite all the facts you know about hands to your friends who don't really want to know that much about how a hand is one unit of measure for a horse's height.


----------



## Spotted Eventer (Feb 19, 2013)

Or when you point out the absolutely perfect cross country jumps along the road on your way to school.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

When carrying a slab of beer is nothing because you're used to 35kg feed bags
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Ashsunnyeventer said:


> When your non- horsey family asks you to please not talk at dinner because you only talk about horses.


Haha :lol: this happens to me and my cousin all the time. Especially since my cousin is a vet and she tells me stories and experiences she's had with horses and other animals. Haha my family especially doesn't like that when it's a family dinner.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

You find yourself tasting horse treats to see what there like and find yourself eating certain horse treats cause they actually taste good. Yep I'm guilty of that! 
Trucks windows are covered in horse stickers, wear all horse related shirts, talk about horses almost non-stop. Have a wall filled with Breyer Horses and a room filled with horse related Items. Buy movies simply cause there's horses in them, on an on. Yep I'm a horse guy... No strike that a certified horse NUT!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I walk to work, and there have been countless times that I've thrown on my barn boots by mistake when I'm in a hurry to get out the door. They sit in my cubicle all day and while I think it smells cozy and welcoming, my co-workers (politely) disagree.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

:lol:You know exactly how tall you are in hands (15.2)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

your test is your excuse for thinking for long periods about your horse. I wish i had started my test a bit earlier.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when you go for a bareback ride then you go to the mall to get one thing and to get mud all over their nice clean shiny floors


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

jinx1990 said:


> lol I do this to my dog so much he finally just walks when I cluck at him and speeds up when I make kissey noises :lol:


i would do this with my neighbour's ****zu!


----------



## Diamond Sutcliff (Nov 27, 2012)

When all you can talk about is Junior this and Junior that and how you think he's cute and how he has a nice butt and how he smells so good and how he lets you kiss him and how you love to hold him... And when your friends want to know when you've started dating, you say, "I'm still single. Junior's my horse."

Or when you have to read a story or book in class about horses and you find it pointless because you've read EVERY horse book out there. Twice.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

*And you see a good piece of land that is not being used for horses and you think "what a waste". *

And then I think of my perfect little country home, with the barn and paddocks in the back...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

When you can go into a store be there for 15 minutes and come out with a new pair of runners for yourself, but you go into 2 different stores looking for a halter for your horse and you come out empty handed because they didn't have the right color or they were low quality. (Side note, Peavey Mart here in Canada sells higher quality halters than Tractor Supply in Minot. That disappointed me.)


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Peavey Mart here in Canada sells higher quality halters than Tractor Supply in Minot. That disappointed me.)


I noticed that too with Tractor Supply at least around here in Wisconsin. The quality of the halters they're now carrying is rather poor. Same with the Blain's Farm & Fleet around here. The prices are the same thought, go figure. At-least the horse fairs are coming back soon, so I can get some quality stuff again. You can never have enough take for your horses IMO! Besides my girls look good in their pink gear.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Peavey Mart at least carries Weaver brand halters. I usually tie my own halters but wanted to buy a decent webbing one for my new mare and possibly one for my gelding. I was down in Minot for renewing my passport (the joys of being a U.S. citizen living as a landed immigrant in Canada), so I thought I'd look for a halter because everything seems cheaper in the States.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> so I thought I'd look for a halter because everything seems cheaper in the States.


A lot of horse tack is poor quality an overall cheap, IDK if that's what folks want now or stores are buying up the cheap Chinese made stuff that's flooding this country. Selling it for nearly the same price as the quality ones just so they can increase profit margin on each item sold. When it comes to my horse I don't want cheap, I want quality. Luckily I got a stock pile of halters, leads, reins, etc. I just can't pass up nice stuff for the Mares, the spoiled rotten brats that they are! LOL!!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

when you feel guilty buying a new top or dress for $20 even though yours don't fit / are stained but when you realise you need a kersey wool saddle cloth to hunt in you don't flinch at the $70 price tag!


----------



## mysolarflare (Jan 21, 2013)

Telling everything from you're baby brother to the cat to walk on


----------



## deltadawn (Feb 21, 2013)

You always keep a xtra hoof pic in your purse, your whipps have names, your horses eat better than you do, theres a pic of your horse in your wallet, grab for something from your jacket pocket and hay falls out, and your jeep has hauled more than most trucks.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You walk outside to fill the horses' water and instead of being glad someone else has already done it, you're irritated, because they didn't do it right. And they let the two Houdini mares into the least secure pasture on the property while they were at it.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

when you will buy maxi-pads for your horse 1st aid kit, but not your wife


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

when you drive a 1000 dollar truck, and ride a 2000 dollar saddle
when you have a 1000 dollar truck puling a 20,000 dollar trailer
when you weigh every purchase against how many round bales it equals


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

You've got riding routines planed for your for your favorite songs
You can justify spending 160 on a new saddle pad but not 40 on a new pair of shoes.
Duct tape is a staple and is used for everything from holding together holey boots, holding soaked pads on abscessed hooves, and fixing broken halters.
People taking care of your horse hate when you go on vacation because you call them at least four times a day to make sure your horse isn't dead.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

6gun Kid said:


> when you drive a 1000 dollar truck, and ride a 2000 dollar saddle
> when you have a 1000 dollar truck puling a 20,000 dollar trailer
> when you weigh every purchase against how many round bales it equals


Haha I was also going to say something similar to this. Pretty sure my horse, heck, my tack, is worth more than my POS car.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

When you ask your boyfriend for a new manure fork for your anniversary... and he complies.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

My boyfriend has never been around horses, and I was finally able to get him up on my mare for about 15 minutes before she decided to start eating and not listen to him. LOL. He hopped off and said he would never ride again. But we were watching the movie BraveHeart, and there is a scene where the guy and girl are riding off into the green pasture and he's like, "you wanna do that some time?" And I said "So... you wanna learn how to ride?" He said, "Sure, why not."

I haven't stopped planning for his first lesson, and I can't stop talking about teaching him, and how fun it will be to ride on the trails this summer together.

You know you're a horse person when you would rather have a date be going out for a 4 hour trail ride then a diner at a nice, fancy restaurant.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

When you lay awake at night, planning out the optimal arrangement for the 3 pastures.

When you spend a few hours fixing fences by yourself because it gives you something to do near the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

When you stay awake at night trying to think of ways to help your horse "shed out" her winter coat and get frustrated because you have to wait until after work to go out to the barn and try it. (I'm going to try the Furminator I have for our husky. LOL). 

When you find yourself washing your Marie's backside because she's had a heavy heat cycle...and it doesn't really occur to you that most people would be grossed out.

When you haven't bought a new bra in 3 years (even though yours are just about worn out), but you purchase new halters / bridles at the first sign of wear because you don't want anything to break or be uncomfortable for the horse.

When even though you are dead on your feet after a long day at work, you head out to the barn with your 10 year old daughter so she can get her "horsework" done...and you love every minute of it. 

Horses are my therapy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

when you click at your brother to tell him to hurry up and then later realize what you did. Totally guilty of that.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When you reach into your coat pocket and pull out a hoof pick and two horse treats.
When you find hay all over your room - even after vacuuming several times.
when people glare at you for sticking your thumb in their side and saying "over." - my friends don't like my habit!!
when you go to your dances in boots and cowboy hat instead of ribbons/headbands and heels.
When you can't ever keep your boots clean for more than five minutes. -not including if you go to bed after cleaning them!! lol


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

Go to hug your spouse with your work gloves on and he (or she) says, "You picked up a piece of horse poo with those, didn't you!?"


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

when somebody at school saiz eww you just stepped on gum and you say ive had worse under there.*meaning crap*


----------



## ponyface (Feb 8, 2013)

when you find yourself clucking at an automatic toilet to encourage it to flush


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

when your significant other asks for a new fence for Christmas/Birthday/Valentine's day


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

6gun Kid said:


> when you drive a 1000 dollar truck, and ride a 2000 dollar saddle
> when you have a 1000 dollar truck puling a 20,000 dollar trailer
> when you weigh every purchase against how many round bales it equals


We always joke about the difference between a Texas and Nevada cowboy..

A Texas cowboy will ride a $2000 saddle but drive a $50,000 truck, and a Nevada cowboy will ride a $15,000 saddle, $1000 bit, $400 headstall, $600 set of reins..etc.. and drive a $500 truck that can't even make it to town...tee he he


----------



## G8dtrailrdr (Sep 9, 2011)

The other day I saw a half eaten apple on the side of the road and thought what a waste that was when my horses would love it; and I see the county tractors cutting the grass along the highway and think the same thing, but the most recent thing is; I got a new puppy a month ago and when I take her out to go potty she likes to run around looking for the BEST spot to go so I have gotten to the point where when it is snowing and cold and windy I direct her around me in a circle so she can find that perfect spot quicker, it's just like I am lunging her, and it works, lol. We'd be checking out the entire backyard in this Wisconsin winter otherwise!


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

*When you find yourself clucking at everything (from cars to dogs to family) when they aren't moving fast enough for you.
*When it doesn't matter how many times you wash your jackets, boots, etc., they all smell like horses (and you really, really don't care... you even like it).
*When you find yourself getting claustrophobic and giving the "mare glare" to people who get too close, and then pushing on their side because they're in your bubble.
*You constantly complain about getting up at 7:00 on a weekday but you're up before your alarm at 5:00 for shows or anything else horse-related.
*When you can find anything you need in your tack locker within seconds but your room looks like a tornado hit.
*You fall off your horse and your first thought is not "Ow" or "Am I hurt?" but instead "Where's my horse? Is she okay?"
*People get annoyed because pretty much the only thing you ever post on social media sites relates to horses. But they'll take that any day over the constant conversations about horses in person.


Of course, that's no where near everything, but I figure everyone else has mentioned most of it :lol:


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

RiverBelle ---- Dump the guy now before you get serious with him. The two of you are not compatible. You will be miserable and so will he and it will be a constant tug-o-war until the two of you are pulled apart.

OK, now back to regular programming. I just couldn't let that one go.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i had a moment of this last night. my tack room is covered in loosely baled coastal and its DRIVING ME MAD. but my room is covered in laundry and dog toys and bits of tack and horse costume, and its not bothering me so much lol


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha I've done that to my kids......:lol:


been there done that:lol:


----------



## nikyplushbreyer (Dec 4, 2012)

srry about the double post but i had to say this

when your in the car and you move back and fourth pretending you riding a horse at the canter

when walk up to a house with a really long driveway and say to your self "that would have been easer on a horse"

when you friends say lets go to the mall and you say nah i'm going to the tack shop and you guys meet up again and you have 2 times as much stuff as them

when your in a store/restaurant there is a horse on a shelf or picture and yell HORSE HORSE!!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

amberly said:


> when people glare at you for sticking your thumb in their side and saying "over." - my friends don't like my habit!!


I tap the back of my hand on people and click at them and if they don't move I jab my thumb into their said and say 'over' very firmly. My family is used to it and have learned to just move when I tap them, but my friends are being a little more resistant to my training techniques. I also click at my nieces/nephews (all under 4) and say 'lift' when I'm putting their shoes on or tying their shoes.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2013)

You spend your day on a horse forum when you dont even own one! 

Does that count?


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

RiverBelle said:


> You know you're a horse person when you would rather have a date be going out for a 4 hour trail ride then a diner at a nice, fancy restaurant.


 We refer to these as barn dates


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

When...
Your purse has horses on it
Your hat says 'Cowgirl Babe' (I love Pampered Cowgirl!)
Your coat has horses on it
Your calenders are horsey
You have three pairs (so few!) of cowboy boots 
You can name off all the names, colors, height, breeds, and markings of any horse you have owned or trained
Your coffee mug has horses (travel mug too)
Your table has a stack of books that are almost all about horses
You make organizing the house enjoyable by imagining it's the tack room
Your lamp is in horse shape
You have a really hard time convincing your self to buy and wear a nice pair of shoes that aren't horse related
You translate every thing into horse talk so you can understand it better (I.E. child training, people communication skills)
Colors are no longer red, rust brown, black, yellow, tan, etc.. now they are bay, chestnut, true black/fading black, buckskin, dun and so on
Your idea of decorating a house is putting pictures of your horse and you riding your horse every where
Your blankets have horses on them
And pretty much everything else in your life is somehow geared towards horses!


----------



## backyardhorse (Feb 22, 2013)

...you can write your own book of "101 Uses for Duct Tape"


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

backyardhorse said:


> ...you can write your own book of "101 Uses for Duct Tape"


Or baling twine/wire and broken reins.

And you use your wore out saddle blankets/ pads for dog beds.

Nothing is wasted!


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

You know a handful of hay works just as good as a brush for scrubbing out water buckets.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You haven't even got a car [much less a truck to tow with] and yet you're trying to figure out how to get the money for a horse trailer a friend has for sale.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 19, 2013)

New one I realized today.... You steal handfuls of peppermints from the cafeteria. 

At work we have a free container of little mints to grab, I always grab a handful, for the horses.... That I dont own but visit haha.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Your horse owns more clothing than you do.
Said clothing is also newer, more expensive and more fashionable than anything you wear on a regular basis.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

You know your to far into horses when your broke and the first thing you think of buying when you get a little money is a new head stall so you can ride.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Your horses are clean and smell like fly spray, conditioner, or skin so soft... while you are filthy and smell like horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Twism86 said:


> You spend your day on a horse forum when you dont even own one!
> 
> Does that count?


Oh yeah this definitely counts! This is me all the way haha.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

"Yes, these worms came out of the manure pile, now did you want to go fishing or not?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laffeetaffee (Dec 5, 2012)

I keep my handy rancher's fold-up knife in my designer purse, so when I go out somewhere and I'm all dressed up, I look for something in my purse and dump out all the contents and out drops my ranch knife... people stare at me like "WTF IS THAT" and I have to explain "It's not a knife for protection, it's for the horses! See this tab is a hoof pick, and this tab is a hoof knife, and here's a mane comb!"

I love that knife...


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

none of your jeans fit you anymore and you need to shop for some but you spent all your money on a new saddle and bridle...looks like i'll be wearing my breeches everywhere from now on!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Tarpan said:


> "Yes, these worms came out of the manure pile, now did you want to go fishing or not?"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The worms under the piles during the summer always scare me!!!:shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

When you spend hours grooming your horse but your hair is just pulled up in a bun/ponytail/thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When you cry at this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

amberly said:


> When you cry at this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2prAccclXs


Awww...I love this! Was this a Super Bowl commercial?


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Or baling twine/wire and broken reins.
> 
> And you use your wore out saddle blankets/ pads for dog beds.
> 
> Nothing is wasted!


Saddle blankets also make great door mats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

ilovepets said:


> The worms under the piles during the summer always scare me!!!:shock:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The bait shop charges like $5 for a jar of red wigglers (manure worms) - I seeded my manure pile with a can of worms last year and now I have about 1k worms per square inch. :lol:


----------



## RunningJumpingHorses (Mar 1, 2013)

When you ride bareback in the morning before school and forget to change pants. 


When your favorite fragrances you can't buy but have to be in a barn or near a horse to smell it

When you have to give medicine to a horse and it gets on your shirt without you knowing so you walk around school with a stain on your shirt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Horse racer said:


> Awww...I love this! Was this a Super Bowl commercial?


Yes it was!! It the first time I watched the superbowl too! haha!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't know if this has been says but - when you're waiting in line and the person infront of you is slow to move, you click your tounge to get them to hurry up P
I do this all the time and get some rather bemused looks )


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

You know youre a horse person when you have an account on a horse forum website and browse daily to learn a little more. Alright, now how many of you guys can say the same haha


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay heres another one...

In English class we read a poem about hands. The English teacher (who happens to have horses) was asking us what we thought the author thought hands meant to her.

So on the board she puts _hands = ?_

In my head I'm like...._Hands = 4"_....LOL


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

When your dog starts getting excited, stretching, wagging it's tail & groaning because you're puttin' on your breeches and boots! LOL (He knows it's barn time!)

When you shop for your horse and forget about stuff for yourself (all the time)

When your horses eat better than you do

When the bed of your truck is ALWAYS filled with feed bags, supplement buckets, bales of hay, feed & stall bedding supplies 

When you have "dirt kisses" all over your pants/shirt and proudly walk into the store not caring what others think 

Smelling like Hoof Heal Dressing and liking it


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

If the brush you use on your horse's mane and tail is also used on your hair after a quick rinse in the water trough....


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Tarpan said:


> If the brush you use on your horse's mane and tail is also used on your hair after a quick rinse in the water trough....


Haven't had to do that yet, but not a bad idea!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Tarpan said:


> If the brush you use on your horse's mane and tail is also used on your hair after a quick rinse in the water trough....


Who rinses? :lol::lol:


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

When you get honked at when driving too slow because you're looking horses on the side of the road. Happened to me today :lol:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Tarpan said:


> If the brush you use on your horse's mane and tail is also used on your hair after a quick rinse in the water trough....


Well, I don't rinse mine!

I found that if you use your horses tail/mane comb on your hair, it makes it REALLY soft. Or, at least it does on mine, haha!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

when your dog chews up 3 pairs of shoes in as many weeks, and they're all barn boots


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

When you trim your fingernails and then Mustang Roll them.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when in situations you think 'i could die here' but you dont give a thought when on a horse that you could die (my bus ride to school every morning -_-)


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

when you are abel to pick up the word horse from any conversation. Even is it is taking place in another room.


----------



## jannette (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: when your kids complain you have more pics of your horses then them..


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

horsecrazygirl said:


> when you are abel to pick up the word horse from any conversation. Even is it is taking place in another room.


I do this all the time! I'll be talking to someone and then stop and kind of turn my head and listen. Trying to catch all I can from the 'horse convo'.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

When you obsess over the weather because you are worried about your horses comfort. 
When everyone at school is super happy because it went from 30-50 in 3 hours, and all you can think is "He's got his medium on!!"
Horseshow>parties
riding pants>leggings
you call your locker a stall
worms in my horses stomache? i can handle....worms on the sidewalk? panic.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

-when you are hiking around and all you can think is "I would love to ride this area...plus I can go faster" 
-when you are driving somewhere and pick out trails that you know you and your horse could totally own and then daydream of riding them
-when you can't wait for warm weather because it means more horse time
-when day light savings time comes around and you are happy because it means more horse time and everyone looks at you like you're nuts because you actually lost an hour of sleep


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when you dont have a horse and ride your friends.. therefore.....

when you are thinking about posting and cantering and your heart races so fast and you have you wipe the grin off your face because you remember that you are on the school bus


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

When you share the same carrot with your horse.
When can get to have your horse do almost anything without any tools.
When you could brush/ride our horse for HOURS.


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

When the teacher either collects work or has another student mark the work that you have doodled horses, horse sayings, and vented horsey problems onto. Oh, and when the student marking your work is your old crush...


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

when you're driving with the windows down and the smell of horse manure makes you think that horses are near so you start looking around excitedly and forget about the road...


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

when you can sorta tell the difference between horse and cow manure. I am not sure if I should be pleased...


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

horsecrazygirl said:


> when you can sorta tell the difference between horse and cow manure. I am not sure if I should be pleased...


Ah, that's _easy_!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

horsecrazygirl said:


> when you can sorta tell the difference between horse and cow manure. I am not sure if I should be pleased...


You mean in smell? I can tell, cows, horses, sheep, goats, pigs, chickens, dog, and cat. LOL! :shock:

Now that, is something to brag about..... to yourself. :lol::lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

GallopingGuitarist said:


> You mean in smell? I can tell, cows, horses, sheep, goats, pigs, chickens, dog, and cat. LOL! :shock:
> 
> Now that, is something to brag about..... to yourself. :lol::lol:


I meant in smell. I was going to edit it but then I couldn't.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I figured... most people can tell when they see it, what it's from.


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

Today I walked into an ice cream shop (well, ok, fro-yo shop) and a woman walked out wearing a Horseware Ireland Jacket, Ariat Vest, and Paddock Boots. I immediately said, "Nice horseware... hey, you ride, I RIDE TOO. "

Yeah. Real story.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha yeah, you know you're a horse woman/man when you get excited and immediately strike up a conversation whenever you see anyone wearing horse stuff...and go out of your way just to talk to them :lol:.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Do that all the time when I'm running the til at the store! It's kinda fun!


----------



## Faye83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Or how about when you see a sandy beach, golf course or huge field and think OMG I want to gallop through there! It seems that no matter where I go, I see an empty yard, field ect and wonder how many horses I could have in there.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

looking at a property for sale and calculating how big of a barn, tack room, and possibly an arena you could fit on there. Also how many horses you can fit on there to have good pasture room. I do this when we go house hunting


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Faye83 said:


> Or how about when you see a sandy beach, golf course or huge field and think OMG I want to gallop through there! It seems that no matter where I go, I see an empty yard, field ect and wonder how many horses I could have in there.


Oh good! I'm not the only one!!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

you know you have been riding to often when you are in a car or behind people and the car/ person in front is going to slow and your hand mimics the tapping of a whip on the horses shoulder thinking that you and the other person will go faster


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

cowgirl928 said:


> looking at a property for sale and calculating how big of a barn, tack room, and possibly an arena you could fit on there. Also how many horses you can fit on there to have good pasture room. I do this when we go house hunting


I do this online even though I'm just 16 yrs old! I like to dream


----------



## catheetiem (Oct 6, 2011)

I have done this many times.....gotten in my car, and after driving for a few minutes I think "oh **** I don't have my helmet on!!!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha! Today I was talking to my sister about her car as I was driving it... "It feels a little weird... Just isn't picking up speed... Isn't responding..." etc etc. Then I paused mid sentence after glancing at her and seeing a blank look on her face, and realized I was talking about it like it was a horse! LOL! That's what I get for taking a riding lesson today. It felt so good to be back on a horse!


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

catheetiem said:


> I have done this many times.....gotten in my car, and after driving for a few minutes I think "oh **** I don't have my helmet on!!!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i do this too!! i ride then i get in the car to go home, put my seatbelt on, and sit there thinking "what am i missing here?" i feel like i should have a helmet on


----------



## Seven Red Roses (Sep 12, 2012)

You know you're a horse person when you use your seat to help your car negotiate curves and post a little bit when you go over big bumps.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

when you stayed balanced when the car swerves, thinking its a saddle that you do not need to fall out of.


----------



## LoveHaflingers (Feb 11, 2012)

You know you're a horse person when you see nothing wrong with sharing a slobber-covered apple with your horse!~


I am always mentally converting properties into more horse-friendly places.
"Oh, and arena could go there, on that flat spot. The barn would fit nicely there near the house. And some beautiful white-board fencing to frame the driveway. That still leaves plenty of pasture space..." All the time.

And does anyone else do this: When you're in a car/bus/ect., you look out the window and pretend your out there riding a horse, following the vehicle and jumping ditches and fences and cars and stuff? I do that all the time. It's actually very entertaining!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

When you have to teach your therapist about horses, because you use too many horse related metaphors.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Another one:

When you see PERFECT property sitting with all the expensive, beautiful horse-appropriate fencing and see NO horses or livestock at all, and it stays that way for as long as the people live there


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

When you smell like hay and horse Sh*t no matter how hard you try to wash off the smell.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when you dont have horses and you spend the weekend with your friend with horses and it takes a few days for the horse smell to wash off your hands xD


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Am I the only one?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When your husband tells you that the really pretty top you're admiring in the store 'wont stand up well to barn work'


----------



## LoveDanceRide (Feb 23, 2013)

When you're trying to steer an uneven shopping cart and you feel the muscles in your leg tense up because you want to use both your leg and your "reins" to guide the cart.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

When you feel the feed store dudes giving you funny looks while you smell and fondle the hay (to see which bales are good quality) xD


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

You know you're a BUSY horse person when you tell your horse to heel and your dog to whoa.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

aforred said:


> You know you're a BUSY horse person when you tell your horse to heel and your dog to whoa.


My dog knows horse cues....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

There was something wrong with my car and I was trying to describe the problem to my hubby. He asked if it felt like a buck or a pull, and I responded neither, it's more of a half halt.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

^yes!!!!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

When you can train your dog to do this: 

No more Employee : A Jack Russell can Do It! - YouTube


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

When you can tell your Pyrenees pup to hold your horse while you put your spurs on. 

OR when you show up at your cousins graduation in jeans, a tshirt, and boots....

OR when you drive past a pasture full of horses you automatically start picking out the ones that would probably good as barrel horses....

OR when you show up somewhere in wranglers people ask you why you didn't wear your good jeans, and you reply "these are my good jeans!" 

Yep, I could go on and on... Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

When both of your muck boots have a blow-out, but you still wear them without complaint because your QH's bucket of Joint Pellets is far higher on the priority list


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

When you're too tired to take a shower, but not to groom your horse/muck stalls LOL

Everytime you come home, you are told how much you REAK of stinky horsey


----------

